# Crazy looking fish



## db04ph (Jan 27, 2009)




----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

db04ph said:


>


look at that grill


----------



## philbert (Mar 8, 2007)

those are great!


----------



## lovemyreds (Feb 18, 2009)

something to think about when swimming


----------



## khmerboiRED (Jul 15, 2008)

some interesting lookin fishes here..


----------



## gtc (Nov 5, 2008)

Those r f*ckng cool fish man.


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

Aliens !!


----------

